# 1st Purchase!!



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

although I've been spending like crazy here locally, I finally broke down and made my first order from our friend overseas. I got these:

Partagas Serie D box of 10







Cohiba Magicos Maduros box of 10







Bolivar Petite Coronas box of 25








Now we'll wait and see if they clear entry, and how long the delivery takes.

Yeah, I'm pretty happy about this!!!


----------



## oleballcoachtn (Nov 20, 2013)

Congratulations, Im still trying to take my first leap of faith into the world of Cuban cigars.


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

Congrats! :dude:


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice! I just did my first international order as well, quite trilling


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:dude::clap2::beerchug:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

The Cohibas and BPCs were part of my first order as well. I didn't get around to the Partagas until later :smoke: Enjoy!


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Be careful... The slope is slippery!

Enjoy
:beerchug::smoke:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

sit back and enjoy the ride!!!!


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the dark side!!! :smoke:


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats, and when you receive these you won't give a damb about the cohiba xv's you bid on and didn't get from the other side.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Cool. I decided to go ahead and place my first order last night. So, hopefully I'll be smoking my first Habano in about 22 years soon.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Nice selections. Enjoy them!


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

Just to update, all three boxes arrived safely today. I'll post up some pics tonight, but all is well!!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats! 
The BPC are my favorite.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Let us know what you think of the Magicos.


----------

